# 7 Furry rats, 1 Naked rat-Lancashire



## spoiled_rat (Mar 24, 2008)

Contact/organisation details: Pm spoiled_rat
Location: Lancashire
Number of groups: 1

Group: 1
Number of rats: 8
Sex: Male
Age(s): 4-8 Months
Name(s): none
Colours: 1 x hairless, 1 x Russian Blue hooded, 1 x mink hooded, 2 x roan, 1 x PEW, 1 x Russian Cinamon?! rex hooded, 1 Siamese Dumbo
Neutered: no
Reason for rehoming: abandoned in a closed down petshop.
Temperament: will be good, but i can see a few needing longer to come out of their shells
Medical problems: none, bar 1 who is on baytril for a rattle currently
Will the group be split: Minimum of pairs/trios
Transport available: Yes within reason or Rat Train
Other: Some pictures:

















All rats subject to a questionnaire filed in, pets only.


----------



## LadyFrenchies (Jan 11, 2009)

wow im in love with the blue lined one and the siamese looking one...


----------



## Phenobarbie (Sep 28, 2009)

Any chance the naked lady and the brown and white lady are still available?
And, would it be possible to get them down to bristol?


----------



## spoiled_rat (Mar 24, 2008)

Phenobarbie said:


> Any chance the naked lady and the brown and white lady are still available?
> And, would it be possible to get them down to bristol?


They are all boys


----------



## Phenobarbie (Sep 28, 2009)

spoiled_rat said:


> They are all boys


Haha, Oops i misread it 
Thats a shame though, i was after girlies


----------



## Argent (Oct 18, 2009)

Laura, I want that nakkie baby soooo bad but I can't...not til I move out anyways D: What's his personality like? Still real skittish?


----------



## Pampered pets (Jun 20, 2009)

Dont the naked rats get cold ?


----------



## Argent (Oct 18, 2009)

They're warm to the touch I've heard, but do appreciate furry bodies for some extra heat. Wouldn't think they'd be drastically different though, and I have 5 boys in my nice toasty room who'd love to snuggle him, it's a shame about the timing though, I can't get any more rats til I move out next year ;o;


----------



## Pampered pets (Jun 20, 2009)

will he get on with my other boys laura


----------



## spoiled_rat (Mar 24, 2008)

The naked, the Russian Cinnamon rex, and a roan topear are reserved.


----------



## Pampered pets (Jun 20, 2009)

only just seen this after the pm  i missed out.


----------



## Blackburn (Dec 16, 2009)

I'm interested in adopting three of the rats from the group "7 furry rats, one naked rat" posted on this and the fancy rats website. They were rescued from an abandoned pet shop. I have had rats as a child, again in my 20s and now in my early 40s I would like some more. I'm married but we have no other children or pets if that helps.

They will simply be pets. I've just bought a huge cage arrangement, ferplast furet tower, which we now have to wriggle around in the lounge so there is plenty of room for 3. Three also feels a comfy number for handling, any more than that and they might not get the contact they deserve.

I feel a little selfish asking for specific rats - hope that's ok? If possible I'd like the following (I'm not sure of the breeds so I'll describe) - they are 1 x the hairless, 1 x pale with dark splode on nose (guessing at dumbo siamese) and then what looks like the biggest, mostly white with a light grey flecking to its fur and light grey stripe down the middle - (it is standing in your first photo and bottom left in your second -don't think its a hooded).

I live in Sheffield and would appreciate a way where we could share the travelling distance - getting across to Glossop wouldn't be a problem if that would suit you? 

We go on holiday in mid/late January for a couple of weeks - in terms of advice - would you suggest we get them now as I'll be at home over the next couple of weeks (rather than in the office) for Christmas or should we wait to collect when we get back from leave. While we are away we'll get our faithful guinea pig sitter to visit (our last guinea pig passed away in the summer and we've taken time to make sure we're making the right decision about rats) but there won't be anyone in the house full time.

Hope this makes sense.

Kind regards

Michelle Blackburn


----------

